# Fear of being seen alone



## TotallyAwkward (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey, i'm pretty new here, never done this before so we'll see how it goes. The thing is ever since Middle School (or Secondary school), I've developed this intense fear of being seen alone/being judged as a loner. It's weird 'cause I like being alone, I don't mind it at all, but as soon a group of people see me being by myself, I become so self-conscious and I panic. 

I had this art class where I had no friends whatsoever and I would do anything to stay by my friends until the time came when they had to get to their class. If I came early I would do anything to look occupied and take my time doing it so I wouldn't just sit there looking super nervous and weird while everybody was in groups talking. 

I wanted to talk to people so I wouldn't look like I had no friends, but the thing is I'm so anxious (and really awkward) about what they think of me, I didn't want to be the annoying girl that always intrudes in their conversation. That year is finally over, but this year I have the same problem, a class with no friends. I'm tired of always feeling like this...do you have any advice for me? Do other people feel this way too ?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

I felt this way too when I was in school and university. It even happens when I catch up with people, just seems like they go out of their way just to push me out of the group. But it's understandable since why would they want to talk to someone so boring. But yeah, when I feel afraid of being seen alone I start to do really awkward things. 
One thing I noticed at university though is that people don't seem to care about that, and a lot of people are also alone in classes. 
It's good that you are willing to try and talk to people, it's a big step in the right direction, and I am sure that they don't think that you are intruding at all.


----------



## crybaby97 (Jan 14, 2017)

I have the same problem! I used to not have a problem with it until I heard my dormmates talking about how they didn't wanna eat or go to some event alone. Now I'm afraid of trying new things because I have no one to go with.  It's the worst


----------



## rozelle (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm currently having the same problem as you. From acting like I'm preoccupied with something to panicking and becoming self-aware whenever I pass by a group of friends. It really sucks. Especially this year, it seems like no one from my class wants to talk to me, and what makes it even more terrifying is that the school I go to is full of these cool, rich kids that automatically assumes you're a loner if you go anywhere alone. 
Don't mind too much what others would think of you if you talk to them. It may seem a small improvement, but it's still improvement nonetheless.


----------



## RoidRetard (Sep 3, 2017)

*not good*

Being seen alone is not good at a school type of environment.

Being with bad people is not that great either.

Somewhere in between is the best, try to act as normal as possible, say as little as possible and sit next to some random muppet crew.


----------

